# trying to learn riffs



## west6008 (Oct 8, 2006)

Is there a website or something with tabs where you can learn
simple riffs from older rock and roll?
For example the intro and solo in Buddy Holly's "That'll Be The Day"
Is there some way of teaching yourself other than persistance or
watching someone who already knows?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/ has lots of tabbed songs (and lots of pop ups). There are many self help guitar sites out there. Wholenote.com is one I know. Jamming and learning off other people is always the best way to learn imo. And remember..practise alot...


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

west6008 said:


> Is there some way of teaching yourself other than persistance or
> watching someone who already knows?


Er, No! Like anything worth having, it takes time, time, time.

Persistence pays off bigtime, because:

1) You learn it in detail
2) You retain technique which is additive
3) It results in great pleasure at the accomplishment

It always seems daunting at the outset, easy in conclusion.

:rockon2:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Some people on here will probably be against that , but : Get guitar pro or powertab , and learn the riffs/ solos very slowly . One day , I just found that if I learned it slow enough at first , then slowly build up the speed , I could learn songs a lot harder than I thought .


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

If you REALLY don't want to work it out by yourself...

Go to Google, enter the song title and "tablature".
For example... "That'll Be The Day tablature".

You'll find yourself spoiled for choice...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Check out riffaday.com they have a free preview with a ton of riffs like 50 or so. It uses Tab with soundtrack and Video, easy way to learn with the loop function.

Bev


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Whoops make that riff-o-matic.com

Bev


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Riffo matic*

Have you checked out the new Windows media player?
It has a speed feature which plays lets you slow down tunes at any speed but have the guitar at pitch..........it'll speed up the riffs at pitch as well.
Yngwie sounds pretty crazy sounding at 45
Check it out............... has helped me figure out a few things already


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's an open-source audio time-stretching software for copping riffs, licks, etc. It's free. 

BestPractice


----------

